# ساعدوني في الفحم الحجري



## الحبيب محمد علي (28 يناير 2009)

ارجوا من الإخوة المهندسين مساعدتي في مشروع تخرجي اللي عنوانه الفحم الحجري
اريد كتب في المواضيع التالية لقد بحثت على النت فترة طويلة جداً لكن بدون فائدة 
الفحم الحجري 
طرق الحصول على مواده الاوليه(إحدى الطرق(القوس الكهربائي))
انواع الفحم الحجري واماكن تواجده أوطبيعة تواجده
التقطير الاتلافي للفحم الحجري
نواتج التقطير الاتلافي للفحم الحجري
مقطرات التجزئة للفحم الحجري 
فصل مكونات الفحم الحجري وطرق تنقيته
تحويل الفحم الحجري إلى غاز ، إلى سائل

ووفقنا الله إلى خدمتكم ووفقكم إلى كل خير


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (30 يناير 2009)

The 2005 - 2010 World Outlook for Coal Mining

http://www.4shared.com/file/59371051/afac4ca/The_2005_-_2010_World_Outlook_for_Coal_Mining.html?s=1


----------



## الحبيب محمد علي (1 فبراير 2009)

هانى شرف الدين قال:


> the 2005 - 2010 world outlook for coal mining
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/59371051/afac4ca/the_2005_-_2010_world_outlook_for_coal_mining.html?s=1


اشكرك أخي هاني على إهتمامك ، الموقع المذكور لم يفي بالغرض.
إذا كان السبب في طريقة البحث أو توجد مواقع أخرى فأنتم خير معلم.


----------



## احمد40 (9 فبراير 2009)

لدي بحث كامل عن تحويل الفحم الحجري الى سائل او غاز


----------



## الحبيب محمد علي (11 فبراير 2009)

ممنون جداً اخي احمد على اهتمامك ممكن ترسل لي البحث المتوفر لديك 
وفقك الله في حياتك العلمية والعملية 

من يفعل الخير لا يعدم جوازيه 
لا يذهب العرف عند الله والناس


----------



## سراب88 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

احمد40 قال:


> لدي بحث كامل عن تحويل الفحم الحجري الى سائل او غاز



لو ترفق البحث افضل
ليستفيد منه الكل


----------



## alshangiti (22 سبتمبر 2011)

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D9%81%D8%AD%D9%85_%D8%AD%D8%AC%D8%B1%D9%8A
http://www.mawsoah.net/maogen.asp?th=0$$main&fileid=start&PageID=041040_0&ImgNo=0410400_1

http://forum.stop55.com/101700.html
http://www.uae7.com/vb/t11099.html


----------



## Abu Laith (7 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------

